# Pic-pwnd-Pic Spiel



## Barrack (12. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal ein tolles Spiel anfangen. Es heißt *"Pic-pwnd-Pic".*

Dabei geht es darum, dass jeder ein Bild postet was 'besser' als das des Vorgängers ist bzw. es beim Treffen besiegen würde.

Also ich poste jetzt zb eine Fliege:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und der nächstde das zb eine Fliegenklatsche^^





> wird gepwned von
> 
> 
> 
> ...







(ps wer nich weiß wie man bilder hochlanden kann: http://film-bild.com/ und dann Thumbnail for Forum copy/paste innen post)


----------



## spectrumizer (12. Oktober 2009)

Gibbet schon -> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=23201&hl=


----------



## Dini (12. Oktober 2009)

Danke Spectrumizer für den Link zum Topic.

Da bleibt mir nur noch eines zu tun...
*Kramt an ihrem Schlüsselbund*
Ha!

*zuschließ und schmunzel*


----------

